# For Shiny Hair - avoid these 12 things!



## Dragonfly (Jul 14, 2007)

*thebeautybrains.com - Want Shiny Hair? Avoid The Dulling Dozen!*

Naturally shiny hair has a cuticle thatâ€™s smooth and flat; itâ€™s plumped up with water (about 10 to 15% by weight); and itâ€™s rich in natural oils that keep the whole thing â€œgluedâ€ together.

Unfortunately, youâ€™re stealing shine from your hair everyday and you probably donâ€™t even realize it. If you want good gloss, you should avoid these 12 things that can rob hair of shine. Or as we like to call them, the Dulling Dozen:

*1. Flood Damage - Even â€œharmlessâ€ water can be a shine stealer. Thatâ€™s because too much moisture swells the hair shaft and causes the cuticle to buckle. The more frequently you wet your hair, the less shine youâ€™re likely to have.*

*2. Shampoo Scrubbing - Scrubbing bubbles seem cute but all that rub a dub dub lifts the cuticle even more. Using a conditioning shampoo can help because the hair shafts wonâ€™t snag against each other when youâ€™re lathering up.*

*3. Careless Under-conditioning - Ok, not everyone needs to condition EVERY time they wash their hair. BUT, if your hair is dry to begin with itâ€™s much more likely to be damaged during and after styling if you skip conditioner. Youâ€™re just giving shine away!*

*4. Death by Towel Drying - Ok, now your hair is wet. What do you do? Blot, donâ€™t rub! A rough towel can cause an amazing amount of damage on wet hair.*

*5. The Brush Off - Donâ€™t fall for that old myth that you should brush you hair 100 strokes every night. While brushing does temporarily help by distributing natural oils, in the long run it strips off layers of cuticle and weakens hair.*

*6. Hot Styling Appliances - Heat is the natural enemy of shine. Thatâ€™s because high temperatures damage the natural lipids (fancy word for oils) that help keep hair flexible and shiny. If you do decide to heat style, use protection!*

*7. Protective Product Residue - Yes, you do need to use heat protection but be careful what you wish for. Some leave in creams and gels leave behind a dulling residue.*

*8. Color My World - Chemical coloring is very damaging because it breaks down the inner structure of hair protein. Even if you use the special conditioner that comes with the coloring kit, your hair never fully recovers.*

*9. Wave Bye Bye - Permanent waving is another chemical process thatâ€™s highly damaging.*

*10. Twist and Shout - Twisting and playing with your hair is a dangerous habit as far as shine is concerned. Thatâ€™s because the torsional forces (fancy word for twisting and bending) loosens the cuticles.*

*11. I Dig A Pony - Wearing your hair in a ponytail may seem like a hassle free style, but if you pull it back too tightly you may be creating micro-fractures in the hair that will reflect light unevenly and cause loss of shine.*

*12. Here Comes The Sun - And with the sun comes damaging UV radiation that can wreak havoc on natural hair lipids like 18-methyleicosinoic acid. Without these lipids hair dulls quickly. If you canâ€™t stay out of the sun make sure youâ€™re protecting your hair with a good conditioner.*


----------



## Aprill (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 14, 2007)

great info

thx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## Shelley (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## estherika (Jul 14, 2007)

thank you. interesting read


----------



## Kristines (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Great info!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Korma (Jul 15, 2007)

Thankyou, some good tips there!


----------



## smo0shie (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. =)


----------



## Charley? (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, great tips


----------



## makeuptard (Aug 9, 2007)

wowooo no wonder... I'm killing my shine!!

How else should one wear their hair if not in a pony tail? Its hot!!

I can't stop twisting but I'm working on the hair dying.. its only been 4 months. My roots look so terrible.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 9, 2007)

oh man i do almost all of those. I dye my hair.. though i am trying to stop...

i have an inch of blonde roots with red hair lol.

i donts brush my hair a lot but i brush it when it is wet, and i put it up a lot, and i use heat tools a ton.

my hair is just a mess


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 9, 2007)

Great article!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## guineapig (Aug 15, 2007)

interesting read, thanks


----------



## Salsera730 (Aug 24, 2007)

great tips!! Thanks!


----------



## eloque (Aug 25, 2007)

Great tips! Many thanks. I'll definitely keep them in mind.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, thanks for posting. Great tips!!


----------



## kitsune89 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow! thanks for posting I didn't even realize some of that stuff happens.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm guilty of almost everything on that list


----------



## Ashleyy (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you for this!


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks! interesting read!


----------



## senyorita (Sep 1, 2007)

great info. thanks.


----------



## drunken noodles (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## Tornwonderland (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome tips!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 2, 2007)

great tips ! now i should stop washing my hair everyday


----------



## BearsFan30 (Sep 8, 2007)

very interesting! thanks!


----------



## caitrin176 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mayyami (Sep 8, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## princessmich (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent tips. Thanks a bunch for sharing. I will definitely try to incorporate these into my hair care regimen.


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 8, 2007)

Great thanks for posting! I found out the towel-drying one of my own accord a few months ago - I used to put my hair up in one of those towel 'turbans' after I washed my hair and just walk around with it like that for awhile (lol), but since I stopped doing that I have way less breakage and those flyaway broken hairs at the top of my head.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting! =)


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 8, 2007)

Really good info--looks like I am doing everything I am not supposed to be doing.


----------



## paulinka_wawa (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks, good to know that


----------



## ucf1484 (Sep 9, 2007)

I will keep these things in mind! thanks a lot


----------



## sunmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

great info &amp; tips..

thanks !


----------



## madleila (Sep 12, 2007)

i think your tips are great.. and maybe i will have to re-read them again to follow them!!!!


----------



## ft_chic (Sep 16, 2007)

great info, thanks for the tips!


----------



## amono (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank U 4 Shareing


----------

